# gezielt auf Dorsch vom BB aus



## Mirco (11. Juli 2002)

Hallo BB-Angler,

hab Ostern meinen ersten und voerst letzten Dorsch vom BB aus gefangen. Es war abends in der Dämmerung mein Kumpel Holger und ich waren auf Fehmarn (Wallnau) und haben auf Mefo gefischt. Wir habne beide einen Hansen Flash 16 g an der Oberfläche bis zum Mittelwasser gefischt. Plötzlich fängt es in der Rute an zu ruckeln. War ein cooles Gefühl, als sich das BB langsam in Richtung Fisch drehte und der dann direkt unter mir war. Es war ein 45er Dorsch. An der leichten 2,70er Spinnrute ein wahrer Spaß, schöne Kopfschläge.   

Holger hat dann zur Krönung noch einen 60er Dorsch geboatet, wie ihr das so schön nennt :q 

So nun endlich meine Frage: wie fischt Ihr auf Dorsch; mit tief geführtem Blinker, leichtem Pilker, Twister einzeln oder Jiggen wie vom Kutter aus  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+ 

Vielen Danke im Voraus für Eure Tipps


Gruß Mirco


----------



## Laksos (11. Juli 2002)

Bin selbst kein BB-Angler, habe aber Hamburger Freunde, die das oft und gezielt und mit Riesenerfolg mit dem BB auf Dorsch machen!

Für schwerere Pilker erreicht man sicher keine ausreichenden Wassertiefen, da denke ich sind max. 60g das Höchstmaß. Besser Twister, Zocker, Minipilker 18-40g oder ausreichend schwere Meerforellenblinker mit genügend großem Haken.


----------



## Maddin (11. Juli 2002)

Moin Mirco,

also ich persönlich fische meistens mit einem auf Grund geführten 35 Gr. Blinker. Damit habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ich habe da einen ganz guten Im Angelladen gefunden...kostet 1,50 Euro und sieht katastrophal billig aus (Blech mit Bleiklumpen)...man sollte nur nen vernünftigen Haken dran machen. Da ich damit so viel Erfolg hatte verzichte ich auf teure Spezialblinker/Pilker. Mit Wurm hab ichs auch schon mal probiert...ist auch witzig, aber etwas langweilig.






der ist das...noch mit original Haken..

So Mike und Christian, jetzt seit ihr dran


----------



## Mirco (12. Juli 2002)

Danke für die Infos  :z 

@ Maddin,
kostengünstig und erfolgreich, was wollen wir mehr.
Schließlich wollen wir doch Fische fangen und nicht zur Modenschau  

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Juli 2002)

In Grunde ist es egal was Du an der Angel hängst. Die Dorsche beißen auf alles!!! Zum Gewicht nur soviel, der Köder muß gerade Grundkontakt bekommen. Farbe ist egal. Ich bevorzuge meist nur grelle und blanke Köder um gezielt auf Dorsch zu angeln. Ich benutze nie Köder über 30g. 30g ist bei mir absolute Schmerzgrenze! :q  :q  :q 

@ Maddin
Herzlichen Dank, das Du uns auch noch posten läßt! :q Womit haben wir das verdient?  :g


----------



## hecht24 (15. Juli 2002)

kupferfarbene more silda blinker gehn ganz gut
 :q  :q


----------



## Hamsterson (15. Juli 2002)

Moin!
Einen Blinker, von einem abtreibenden Belly-Boat, in Grundnähe zu führen ist gar nicht so leicht. Wenn man dabei auch längere Strecken absuchen will, ist Blinkern m. E. zu uneffektiv. Da ich kein Blinkervollprofi bin, schleppe ich lieber. Als Köder kommen ein Jig auf recht schwerem Kopf (20-30g) bzw. ein Pilker (ohne Drilling) + 1 oder zwei Twister zum Einsatz. 
1. So habe ich fast keine Hänger (wenn ich die unmarkierten Stellnetze nicht dazuzähle :r).Ich habe also im Schnitt einen Hänger in 5-10 Ausfahrten. :q 
2. Man erkennt selbst vorsichtigste Bisse. Die spürt man selbst mit der Hand, so dass ich keine Knicklichter brauche, wenn ich nachts angle (es ist jedoch sehr gefährlich im Dunkeln zu angeln!!!). 
3. Es werden nur Fische rausgeholt und keine Kraut, Muscheln, Sterne u.s.w.  
4. Ich fange in 90% Ausfahrten gut. Mein schlechtester Angeltag in letzten 2 Jahren war in Juli 01 als ich nur 3 Dorsche gefangen habe. Normal für mich ist, wenn ich in den ersten 3 Stunden 10 Dorsche fange und dann mit dem Experimentieren anfange (Blinker, Fliegen u.s.w.) 
5. Ich nehme eine 10-30g Rute mit 2,1m Länge und 0,20 Schnur und das reicht völlig aus, es beissen schließlich nur Dorsche und keine Lachse oder Tajmen.
6. Wenn man unbedingt mit Blechen angeln will, so schleppt man, findet man die Schwärme, setzt man Markierungsboje und blinkert. Das funktioniert jedoch nur bei relativer Windstille.
7. Es gibt aber auch einen &quot;Wunderköder&quot;. Es ist eine Kombination von Twister und Fliege. Mit diesen Dingen angeln die Zanderprofis in Kaliningradgebiet (Königsberg). Ich habe sie an der Ostsee ausprobiert, und sieh mal, auch die Dorsche lieben die.

mfg


----------



## Bellyman (15. Juli 2002)

Hallo Mirco,
ich fische am liebsten leichte Pilker, 18-ca. 25 g, auf 
5-8m Wassertiefe, je nach Jahreszeit, Wind usw.
Twister von 10-20g gehen auch, mit 7 cm Schwanz, Jiggen hab ich noch nicht versucht, könnte ich mir aber sehr erfolgreich vorstellen.




Abends, bzw. in der Dunkelheit beissen die Dorsche auch im Mittelwasser, bzw. sogar dicht unter der Oberfläche auf schnell geführte Blinker; aber wie gesagt, nur im Dunkeln.
Tagsüber lieber Grundnah fischen, Hänger zu lösen ist mit dem BB relativ einfach, die Verluste halten sich in Grenzen.
Die einfachen silbernen, kupfernen oder Messingfarbenen Pilker gibt es schon ab 1,20 in 18 g und 1,30 in 25 g.
Bellyman


----------



## Mirco (15. Juli 2002)

OK,
danke nochmal für die Tipps !!!

Nun noch ein paar Fragen zu Rute, Rolle und Schnur:

Hamsterson hat was von 2,10 m und 10 - 30 g Wurfgewicht gesagt. Damit geh ich normal zum Forellenangeln  ;+ 

Kurze Rute ist wohl einfacher vom Handling wenn man im BB sitzt ?!

Eine 20er Monofile fisch ich auch auf Mefo, da führ ich den Köder aber auch nicht am Grund. 

Geht nicht auch eine 14/ 16er geflochtene Schnur ??

Also berichtet bitte doch mal von Eurer Ausrüstung.

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Hamsterson (16. Juli 2002)

@Mirco

Wenn Du vom Belly blinkern willst, dann nehme lieber eine 2,4-2,6m. Ich angle mit einer 2,1m, da ich überwiegend schleppe. Ich habe sogar kürzere ausprobiert, doch 2,1m scheint mir optimal zu sein. Auch, falls Du blinkern oder in größeren Tiefen angeln willst, bist Du mit einer geflochtenen auf richtiger Seite.
Wenn Du jedoch auf MeFos angelst, würde ich an deiner Stelle die Rolle lieber mit einer 0,25mm bespulen, denn ein paar Mal hatte ich richtig große Brocken und freute mich, dass ich eine vernünftige Schnur hatte. Ausserdem drillt man mit einer 0,25 viel schneller und schont man auf diese Weise den Fisch und braucht man nicht 1km backing :q .

mfg


----------



## Bellyman (16. Juli 2002)

@ Mirco

Also ich nehme eine Zebco-Rute, 2,10 m, bis 60 g WG, Multirollenhalter und -beringung.
Dazu eine kleine Multirolle mit 25 er Mono.
Eine Geflochtene brauchst du für die relativ geringen Wassertiefen nicht, gibt zuviele Aussteiger und auch wesentlich weniger Bisse. Die Geflochtene ist im klaren Wasser sehr gut zu sehen, auch für Dorsche.....!!!!!
Willst du unbedingt Geflochtene nehmen, schalte ca. 2 m Mono davor, ist dann auch ein guter Schockabsorber.
Aber eigentlich braucht man Geflochtene erst ab ca. 10m Wassertiefe, darunter ist Mono im Vorteil.
Achten solltest du auch ein kurzes Handteil (nicht länger als dein Unterarm, eher 10 cm kürzer), ist besser zum Handhaben, stösst nicht andauerend irgendwo gegen.





Bellyman


----------

